# Mortgage Broker Jobs



## Broker.no1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I am a mortgage broker looking to relocate to Dubai. Any information will be highly appreciated. I am currently working in the UK as a broker. Can anyone help me with what sort of jobs are available, what salaries can be expected and what the best way if to apply for these jobs. 

I am a newbie on this site please bear with me. 

Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If you are looking to become a mortgage broker in Dubai, then this profession does not exist here.


----------



## Broker.no1 (Jan 3, 2013)

rsinner said:


> If you are looking to become a mortgage broker in Dubai, then this profession does not exist here.


Is there a market in Dubai for someone like me then. I am also FPC qualified? Thanks


----------



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

If you want to look for jobs here in Dubai as an IFA, you need to accept that there will be almost no jobs based on a salary, it will almost always be commission.

If you want to look at being an IFA, you're very welcome to send me a copy of your CV on a private message.

I work for one of the most respected IFA's here in the UAE, and we only employ qualified advisors from the UK. 

Our name doesn't begin with "de" and end in "Vere", nor does it begin with "G" and end in "lobaleye"!!

Make sure you do your research first!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Broker.no1 said:


> I am a mortgage broker looking to relocate to Dubai. Any information will be highly appreciated. I am currently working in the UK as a broker. Can anyone help me with what sort of jobs are available, what salaries can be expected and what the best way if to apply for these jobs.
> 
> I am a newbie on this site please bear with me.
> 
> Many Thanks in advance.



Why do you want to move to the UAE? Are you familiar with the market here? 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...875-new-restrictions-uae-mortgage-market.html

Most sales roles in FS are not salaried and it's already a crowded market for adviser, let alone ones who only have a basic qualification. If you moved here you'd need to be able to fund yourself for several months.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

olsontowers said:


> If you want to look for jobs here in Dubai as an IFA, you need to accept that there will be almost no jobs based on a salary, it will almost always be commission.
> 
> If you want to look at being an IFA, you're very welcome to send me a copy of your CV on a private message.
> 
> ...


But the FPC is only the most basic of qualifications....


----------



## Broker.no1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks both! I was in Dubai when the new LTV limits were introduced. Elphaba, I have family in Dubai who I visit frequently and have always liked the idea of moving there. I am doing well here in the UK but just fed up of having to pay 40% of my income in taxes. I intend to stay in Dubai on a long term basis. I appreciate FPC is a basic qualification.. But apart from this CeMap is all I have. Are there any short courses you can recommend to help me get my foot in the door. Are you saying there are no jobs in the local banks?
I am not rushing into anything and just trying to get a feel of the market there. I have started some research and looking for advice on this forum.


----------



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

If you want to go and work for a local bank, and be a tied agent then by all means, you can find jobs of that nature.

However your nationality may well determine your suitability for a role, as required by an employer.

Bancassurance here is very high pressure sales, most often involving the sale of Zurich and Friends Provident products to a very unsuspecting public!!

As for qualifications, there are strictly speaking, none required to be an IFA here. You could quite literally have been a window cleaner one day and the next you can advise people on how to protect their families and grow their wealth. Quite a scary prospect!!

If you want to work for a reputable firm, then you'll be working towards diploma status in the UK.

So my advice is to go onto the CII website and see how many points you need to achieve that objective.


----------

